# Florida Machisists, Heads Up!



## ogberi (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi All!

I want to throw this out there. I'm planning on a get together, meet and greet, a gathering of us hobby machinists... Pro machinists are welcome, as are newbies and want-to-learn machinists. Bring your projects, we'll do what we can.

I'm aiming for August 20th, a Saturday, and all are welcome.  My most incredible GF has offered to make the food, and a Kansas Girl knows smoked BBQ.  

Let me know if you want to come hang out in my 2 car garage/shop and shoot the sheeeeit, meet some other machinists, and savor some of the best smoked meat this side of the Mississippi.. When the ribs roll outta the meat and don't leave anything to gnaw...that's tender. 

Whymier, you have posted about scraping. That is a skill, and I'd like to meet you and try my hand at it, after some pointers.

I have two definite 'will be there' members, how many more can we get?


----------



## Baithog (Jul 25, 2016)

Would your girl friend want some company? I could bring my wife along.


----------



## brino (Jul 26, 2016)

Well damn, if not for the distance.........what a great idea.
Maybe I hafta see if I can setup something similar in my area.

It sounds like an opportunity to make some great local connections for sharing experience, methods, tools, projects and just some shop talk.

All the best to you Florida guys and gals!

-brino


----------



## David S (Jul 26, 2016)

I agree Brino.  I wish I had the space for a gathering.

David


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 26, 2016)

ogberi said:


> Whymier, you have posted about scraping. That is a skill, and I'd like to meet you and try my hand at it, after some pointers.



Did I???!!! Don't bremember me that.   I may have mentioned my interest or that I was trying to learn (not making much headway) but definitely don't know what I'm doing.
Whyemier, trying not to mislead anyone but obviously not succeeding.  Ah well!.....


----------



## ogberi (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi All, 

Just posting a reminder that the 20th is coming up.  Let me know if you want to show up.   Aside from talking shop, there will be excellent BBQ and more.  All are welcome to join in!


----------



## rpmMan (Aug 4, 2016)

would love to go... but not sure i can swing a 5 and half hour drive,,, from pensacola,,,

rich


----------



## ogberi (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi All!

Wanted to post a reminder that all are welcome to drop by this coming Saturday for a get together!  

I'm located at 6825 S Blackberry Pt,   Homosassa, FL  34446.    It's right off West Cardinal, which is right by the Walmart on US 19.  I'm a couple miles off US 19.  

I'd prefer to get started around 9-10 AM, before it gets too brutally hot.  I've no air conditioning in the shop, but the house is nice & cool, and I have fans to help make the garage tolerable.    Feel free to bring your projects, finished or not.  Need the use of a bigger machine or help with something?  Bring it along!  Need to cut or weld something?  We can do that, too.  Don't got any projects, but still want to talk shop, learn to run a machine, or have a question about how to do something?  We can do that too!  

My most excellent GF will be running the smoker, so there'll be steak, ribs, and brats to chow down on.  I'll have water, tea, and lemonade on-hand, bring your favorite soda and an appetite!


----------



## schor (Aug 15, 2016)

David S said:


> I agree Brino.  I wish I had the space for a gathering.
> 
> David



Closest I have found is more a vintage machine and woodworking thing called the great canadian rust junkie fest (GCRJF) close to Ottawa. Second weekend in July.

There are a few machinists that attend.


----------



## master of none (Aug 15, 2016)

I intend on being there unless work has other ideas .


----------



## ogberi (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi All!

Looking forward to tomorrow!

Anyone that needs to get in touch with me tomorow can reach meet at three five two, 540, zero one four five.

My GF is leaving around 11 to go fishing with some friends, but there will be plenty of her excellent cooking for us 

For now, I've been running around like a madman today, and i'm bushed.


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 20, 2016)

My apologies and regrets for not coming this time around.  Look forward to future events.


----------



## Baithog (Aug 20, 2016)

You missed some right fine vittles. That excellent girlfriend does a right fine job at the smoker. I got to play with model A S/B and we did some key slot carving. 

Larry


----------



## ogberi (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi All!

Been busy, busy, busy with life since Saturday, but wanted to say that I had a great time. Baithog and I got some machining done, broached a keyway in a pulley, and got a start on another pulley. I have to tweak the Sb 9A, as the belt slips a bit. It's a new belt, and there's not quite enough tension on the motor to jackshaft belt.

I have several projects in the works, and a bunch of non-machining work to get done, but I look forward to the next meetup, and hope to have another before the end of the year. 
Ya'll did miss out on some fantastic BBQ, though.

Keep an eye out for the next one!


----------



## master of none (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm sorry I missed the meetup but couldn't finish up my jobs until late,Summer is my busy time.


----------

